# CCG ship, USCG helos dispatched to assist stranded Russian container ship off BC



## CougarKing (17 Oct 2014)

A commercial tug has also been dispatched from Prince Rupert, as reported by the CBC.

Vancity Buzz



> *RUSSIAN CONTAINER SHIP LOSES POWER, ADRIFT NEAR HAIDA GWAII AS STORM APPROACHES*
> 
> *The Canadian Coast Guard is en route after the Simushir, a Russian container ship, reported that it had lost all power and is adrift near Haida Gwaii.*
> 
> ...


----------



## CougarKing (18 Oct 2014)

The CCG comes to the rescue:

Canadian Press



> *Coast guard vessel tows disabled Russian cargo ship off B.C. coast*
> The Canadian Press
> 
> OLD MASSETT, B.C. - It's slow going in heavy seas, but a Canadian Coast Guard vessel is continuing to tow a disabled Russian cargo ship away from the rocky shores of British Columbia's northern coast.
> ...


----------



## Navy_Pete (18 Oct 2014)

Those are big waves and high winds for a tow; particularly with a vessel that size.  Glad to hear everyone is safe and sound; hooking up an emergency tow line in those conditions can be dangerous.


----------



## CougarKing (18 Oct 2014)

And the towline breaks...

Global BC



> *Tow line snaps setting Russian cargo ship adrift again*
> 
> By Staff   The Canadian Press
> 
> ...


----------



## CougarKing (19 Oct 2014)

I seem to recall one local official interviewed earlier on CTV, who said there was "a lack of towing capacity", but aren't all vessels, not just oceangoing tugs, capable of towing large vessels? I'm not just asking about stern towlines, but alongside tows.

Canadian Press



> *American tug towing disabled Russian cargo ship to Prince Rupert, B.C.*
> The Canadian Press
> 
> OLD MASSETT, B.C. - The stricken Russian container ship Simushar is under tow again off the north coast of British Columbia.
> ...


----------



## Navy_Pete (19 Oct 2014)

S.M.A. said:
			
		

> I seem to recall one local official interviewed earlier on CTV, who said there was "a lack of towing capacity", but aren't all vessels, not just oceangoing tugs, capable of towing large vessels? I'm not just asking about stern towlines, but alongside tows.



Not really; you need the right equipment and deck layout to properly rig the tow, as well as a lot of extra horsepower.  They can probably rig an emergency setup, but because of the sea state and wind they would not likely have strong enough lines onboard.  Also, just getting everything attached is dangerous, as there is a lot of line to pass back and forth.

Ideally you would actually hook up to the anchor chain, but as you can imagine, not something you can do in the ocean.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (8 Dec 2014)

I was on the George R Pearkes when we responded to the Exxon San Fransisco which had broken down off of Cape Flattery. Even though we were a 1100 class Ice breaker it was questionable if we could tow her. Trying to lay out our biggest line along the side of the ship so it would not hang up as it pays out was quite the challenge. Not only does shaft horsepower come into it, but also efficiency of the props and just how strong is the securing point that you have on your ship. You have not seen big till you have seen a VLCC wallowing in the swell, made us look like a runt.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CCGS_George_R._Pearkes

http://www.aukevisser.nl/exxon/id382.htm


----------

